

Skype Translator Preview - gjmveloso
http://blogs.skype.com/2014/12/15/skype-translator-preview-an-exciting-journey-to-a-new-chapter-in-communication/

======
fsloth
This is fantastic. I hope this will catalyze the process of breaking down
barriers between cultures already started by the internet.

The point is not to homogenize the world. The point is to is causally join
contemporary spheres of culture and discussion and to reduce the threshold of
starting communication and transactions.

If this works as it says in the box it will reduce the costs in education and
trade.

~~~
bwindels
The ad is pretty selective in what they show I think. Here you can see a live
demo translating between english and german. While understandable, the level
of the translation is not as good as the impression you get from the ad.

[http://www.sciencealert.com/watch-skype-has-launched-an-
inst...](http://www.sciencealert.com/watch-skype-has-launched-an-instant-
translator)

------
vxNsr
This is actually life changing, I cannot wait to see where they take this

